# Bass swallowing tubes...



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone else have trouble with LM swallowing tubes? I use mine with a tube jig and it seems every other fish I catch inhales the dang tube. One it makes hook removal difficult and two there are a several bass now swimming with a tube after I couldn't safely remove the lure....

Tubes are working great but I'm not going to kill a bunch of bass or keep losing lures until I figure out a better way.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Quicker hooksets and more sensitive equipment is about all you can do. It's just the nature of the bait. Tight, compact package and perfect shape to slide down their throat easily.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

